# Yes Woodman



## wittdog (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes Woodman I am Qing again today :razz: ….The Mrs. Wanted  Pulled Pork and the supply in the freezer is running low so…I put the butts on at 9:30 and at 1:30 they have reached the 165* mark been cooking at 225* grate and 250* dome…..I am using a mix of cherry and hickory wood and just tossed on a couple of homemade Italian sausages that have sun dried tomatoes and fresh Basil in them……….


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks good so far. Looks like those butts have very nice marbleing.

Chirs


----------



## wittdog (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah the butts looked good...I picked them out...I wasn't going to let you know who....... :grin: She is learning :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Those butts _DO_ look real good as do the sausages.  Sam's recently went to Hormel packaged butts and they're all different sizes and too lean for me.  Where do you get yours WittDog? BJ's?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 26, 2006)

Good lookin butts you got there....what's the size of those baby's??


----------



## wittdog (Jul 26, 2006)

I get my butts at BJ's and those butts were...16.36lbs together I didn't # them seperate....they were 1.29 lb


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I get my butts at BJ's and those butts were...16.36lbs together I didn't # them seperate....they were 1.29 lb



I get butts from BJ's as well and have been very happy!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I get my butts at BJ's and those butts were...16.36lbs together I didn't # them seperate....they were 1.29 lb



Impressive, again, nice lookin. I pick my butts up at Costco (No BJ's round here) and have been pretty happy. If I'm in a rush I'll pick em up at the grocery store. I've seen some boneless butts and they are just all over the place, fallin apart....I'll stick to the bone in butts and yes, I did just say that.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bro' you are one Qin' fool :!: 

Now get your'e ass out of bed and post up them pics son 8-[


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 26, 2006)

were are the pictures at???... we want pictures.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 27, 2006)

Here are the pics that the mrs took…no pics of the IS but it was tasty.


----------



## oompappy (Jul 27, 2006)

Great lookin pork wittdog but don't you get tired of eating 
BBQ every day?  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 27, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Great lookin pork wittdog but don't you get tired of eating
> BBQ every day?  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


Well it's nice to see you again....No I don't get tired of BBQ....IMHO everything tastes better smoked :grin: ....I was going to hold off to do some butts next weekend when we do a dry run for Oinktoberfest but the mrs. wanted some butts  .......Besides I have everyone at work asking when I'm bringing something in..and we were down to 2 packs of PP in the freezer..and I look at it as good practice for the comp....Ya play like you practice so I have been practicing... :!:  It probably won't make a damn bit of a difference but it's like the lotto ya never know.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 27, 2006)

Food looks real good wittdog.  :!:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice lookin butts dog....crust looks tasty  =P~  Even though I couldnt eat it everyday, I could look at it everyday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice lookin butts dog....crust looks tasty  =P~  *Even though I couldnt eat it everyday, I could look at it everyday.*


That's for sure!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 27, 2006)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":kamom1ii]Those butts _DO_ look real good as do the sausages.  Sam's recently went to Hormel packaged butts and they're all different sizes and too lean for me.  Where do you get yours WittDog? BJ's?



No!!!! *I've been getting my butts at Sam's Club since Costco went to boneless.* I plan on getting some butts at Sam's this weekend, so I hope they're still good quality.[/quote:kamom1ii]

The costco I go to was exclusive boneless as well but recently they have been having the bone-in butts. Did you talk to the butcher there??


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":m3wpu2zn]Those butts _DO_ look real good as do the sausages.  Sam's recently went to Hormel packaged butts and they're all different sizes and too lean for me.  Where do you get yours WittDog? BJ's?



No!!!! I've been getting my butts at Sam's Club since Costco went to boneless. I plan on getting some butts at Sam's this weekend, so I hope they're still good quality.[/quote:m3wpu2zn]
I loved it when they had IBP butts.  I won't buy butts from them anymore unless they get rid of Hormel !!  We've been looking at the BJ's membership packages and might just make the switch.  Good Luck Jeff.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 27, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Jeff E":2y2kjf99][quote="The Joker":2y2kjf99]Those butts _DO_ look real good as do the sausages.  Sam's recently went to Hormel packaged butts and they're all different sizes and too lean for me.  Where do you get yours WittDog? BJ's?



No!!!! I've been getting my butts at Sam's Club since Costco went to boneless. I plan on getting some butts at Sam's this weekend, so I hope they're still good quality.[/quote:2y2kjf99]
I loved it when they had IBP butts.  I won't buy butts from them anymore unless they get rid of Hormel !!  We've been looking at the BJ's membership packages and might just make the switch.  Good Luck Jeff.[/quote:2y2kjf99]
BJs carries the IBP's...I've been happy with there meats...they get fresh butts and briskets in all the time..and have always been wiling to special order me stuff like fresh hams at the holidays...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 27, 2006)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":36bhitrj]
> 
> The costco I go to was exclusive boneless as well but recently they have been having the bone-in butts. Did you talk to the butcher there??



I haven't asked since they went to boneless quite a while ago. 
Thanks for the heads up. If they have the bone-in again, I will be very happy. I'll ask at Costco before checking at Sam's since Costco is closer to my house.[/quote:36bhitrj]

Good luck...I prefer costco over sam's anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Ours in Niagara Falls had Hormel for at least 2 months and I haven't been back since I bought that case.  I figured as much about not knowing what they're getting.  Hope ours goes back too.  

Sorry for the hi-jack WittDog.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 27, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Ours in Niagara Falls had Hormel for at least 2 months and I haven't been back since I bought that case.  I figured as much about not knowing what they're getting.  Hope ours goes back too.
> 
> Sorry for the hi-jack WittDog.


Ya know I try to have a serious cooking thread and  :razz:  :lmao: 
No problem....


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2006)

You've done it again, looks great :!:


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 27, 2006)

The pork looks great witt. I might have to goto bj and see if it will be worth my while to join up. If can get meat that looks that good it would.

Chris


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 27, 2006)

That looks great. Nice bark dog! :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2006)

Great job dog! Did the boys give you a hand today?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great job dog! Did the boys give you a hand today?


Who do you think kept running outside to tell me the temp..... :!:


----------



## JonM1 (Jul 30, 2006)

I must have had bad timing on my first BJ's run, I went there on the 21st and picked up some butt with at date of the 24th, woke up nice and early on the 22nd sliced open the cryovac package and almost hurled ya umm meat gone bad. picked a package of spares also that day, dated for the 28th. They were fine. so the day was not a total loss.  

Jon


----------



## JonM1 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok wihtout taking this thread way off topic i left out some details of what happened after i opened the butt,, i regained my composer rinsed it off  patted it dry i even went so far as to mustardize and rub,, but that smell just would not go away,  so in the trash they went.

Then I bleached everything in my kitchen  

Lessoned learned

Jon


----------

